# Fuel Pump Gasket?



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

I have a 90 Stanza XE that I 'm about to replace the rubber lines going to the fuel tank. While there figured I would replace the fuel pump gasket/s also. The fuel pump gasket they had at the parts store is an o-ring that is about 1 1/4" in diameter. Is this for the pump itself? Isn't there a larger gasket for the the pump cover or is that it. Thanks!


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

I think thats it. check the link and look at the pictures.


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

*fuel pump gasket*



Macc said:


> I have a 90 Stanza XE that I 'm about to replace the rubber lines going to the fuel tank. While there figured I would replace the fuel pump gasket/s also. The they had at the parts store is an o-ring that is about 1 1/4" in diameter. Is this for the pump itself? Isn't there a larger gasket for the the pump cover or is that it. Thanks!


The one for the fuel pump assy should be about 4 inches or so in diameter. Are you having problems or are you just replacing them for the fun of it? I have never experienced fuel lines leaking that was due only to age. It may happen but I have not seen it. JJ


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Like everything else fuel lines do go bad with age (cracks etc.). That is one reason cars catch on fire. Especially on a 15 year old car. A few weeks back I replaced the fuel line in the front going to the filter. At first I noticed a slight smell of gas and when I looked at the line I could see it was wet with gas (not really dripping, just kind of wet like a sponge). This is the reason I decided to check the lines around the tank. After examining them I noticed some had cracks in them like they are somewhat dry rotted and could notice a very faint smell of gas. As far as the o-ring, I figured it might be wise to do also while I have the seat out (for access). I did find the 0-ring for the pump assembly (its about 5" diameter). The only place that had it was the dealer.


----------

